# Filter Help



## missalyssxs (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi,

I have started up a 75 gallon freshwater aquarium. I don't have any fish yet but I have the aquarium running and have 3 filters!!! I have an old undergravel filter with two old penguin powerheads which I'm pretty sure are missing parts, an emperor power filter which I have found is really loud and a Magnum 350 canister filter which looks really hard to setup and maintain...
Should I use all 3 in one tank? I still have the receipts for the magnum and power filter. I'm worried with all the water flow it would be overpowering. I'm also considering removing the undergravel filter since the powerheads look pretty iffy to me.
Anyone have any advice on what I should use?

Thanks!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Are you going to have live plants? If you will have them, I would advise against the under-gravel filter, as plants don't enjoy moving water around their root systems.

If you aren't going to have plants, I'd say use the Magnum 350 and the UGF. I had a Magnum 350 for several years and loved it. They're pretty technical to learn how to use, but the manual is great to learn from. If you don't have the manual, you can get a PDF file of the manual from MarineLand. Google "Magnum 350 manual"


----------



## missalyssxs (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, I would like to put live plants in. I would like to have a community of angelfish and discus with other fish that would live with them.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Maybe looking into a canister would be a good idea. You have the magnum which technically is a canister. I have a marineland c360 on my 55 with a spray bar that runs the length of the tank. I love it. I recently just added back my maxi-jet400 to keep detritus from settling on the bottom. Seems to be working well together with the canister.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya the plants won't like the UGF plus if ever want to move them youl have a hard time because the roots will attach and wrap around the grates. Stick with the canister you won't be sorry. 

As far as the angel/discus community. I would advise against it strongly! Angels don't like the water hot like the discus need. And the angels are likely to bully the discus and you wont get to truly enjoy either fish. I would pick one or the other. Angels can be aggressive, but have options for tankmates.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

I'd get rid of the under-gravel filter plates....

They just end up trapping debris under the plates and turn into a Nitrate generator......they can also produce hydrogen sulfide if they become clogged in specific areas. 

Do they still sell under-gravel filters? *Conf*


----------

